# Five Pawns to Introduce a New Line of PG-Alternative Vapor Liquids



## free3dom (30/4/15)

*New Line of Vapor Liquids Address Two Growing Requests Among Vapor Fans*
April 30, 2015 9:30 AM EDT Tweet Send to a Friend

IRVINE, CA -- (Marketwired) -- 04/30/15 -- Five Pawns, the world's leading maker of premium vapor liquid, announced today it is launching a new line of vapor liquids that feature an alternative to propylene glycol (PG). The new PG-alternative line will deliver the same legendary flavor profiles that Five Pawns is known for, while offering an alternative to people with PG sensitivity. The new line of vapor liquids will also solve the flavor problem for those who have sacrificed taste in pursuit of greater vapor production.

"There are two segments of the vape fan base that have been asking for a PG-alternative -- but for very different reasons," said Five Pawns Founder, CEO and Mixologist Rodney Jerabek. "We are proud to be the first in the vapor industry to provide a PG-alternative vapor liquid that not only addresses those who experience an irritation to PG, but also delivers a phenomenal taste experience for those who want more vapor production from their vapor liquid."

Five Pawns premium vapor liquids pair the absolute best quality ingredients and craftsmanship with a distinct taste and feel to create and evoke a memorable vaping experience that plays to each of the five tastes known to man: sweet, bitter, sour, salty, and savory (umami). All Five Pawns premium vapor liquid is handcrafted in small batches from the finest quality ingredients. Five Pawns will unveil the first flavor from the new PG-alternative line in early summer.

The new line is a 50/50 blend of vegetable glycerin (VG) and propanediol (PD), an all-natural alternative to PG, which is naturally derived from cornstarch fermented with corn sugar. PD has approval from EcoCert" (an internationally recognized natural and organic seal) and the Natural Product Association (U.S.-based natural personal care certification), and is approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (USFDA), as well as certified and verified s-GRAS, USDA 100 percent bio-based, USP-FCC, Kosher, Halal, and FEMA GRAS. PD offers a natural, non-irritating alternative to PG.

In an effort to produce more vapor, some users have resorted to lower-PG vapor liquids at the sacrifice of flavor. Five Pawns new PG-alternative line delivers both a classic Five Pawns flavor profile and increased vapor production.

"We're a flavor company so our standards were high for developing these PG-alternative vapor liquids," said Jerabek. "We've worked steadily for more than six months to craft the new line, and we can't wait to finally introduce it to our fans. I've been enjoying it exclusively for the last few months and can personally attest to the great flavor and vapor production."

Five Pawns is dedicated to quality and is committed to providing an alternative for those wanting a pleasurable vice with less consequence. Five Pawns' new PG-alternative line is just the latest in a long line of industry innovations. Five Pawns was the first liquid company to:


Ship their liquid in 30ml, sealed and puncture resistant glass bottles with child-resistant and tamper-evident caps and updated warning labels
Add the extra step of secondary packaging to further ensure the safety of liquids
Bring traceability to their vapor liquids with batch numbers, lot numbers, bottle numbers and bottling dates on both the bottle and packaging tube
Utilize the trifecta of an ISO-8 manufacturing clean room and manufacturing standards to ensure product quality and control, consistency and traceability; a gravimetric pouring system to ensure greater accuracy and consistency in ingredient measurement; and a gyroscopic and orbital mixing system that provides optimal continuity within the finished product.
_About Five Pawns_ Southern California-based Five Pawns is the world's leading producer of premium vapor liquid. Five Pawns changed the vaping game in 2012 with its line of "top shelf" premium vapor liquids, which elevated vapor liquid enjoyment to a connoisseur's art the likes of fine wine and cuisine. When its debut Signature Line hit the scene, vaping enthusiasts languishing in a world of one-dimensional flavors were blown away by the brand's complex, sophisticated flavors. Five Pawns solo release in 2013 of Castle Long Reserve, the world's first barrel-aged vapor liquid, sold out worldwide in one week and became the most-coveted vapor liquid in the world. The subsequent Mixology Edition delivers the extraordinary flavor character looked forward to in vintage spirits. With its absolute commitment to excellence, Five Pawns is unrivaled in the quality, assurance and flavor complexities of its vapor liquids. Taste for yourself at an authorized Five Pawns premium vapor liquid retailer worldwide. It's your move: www.fivepawns.com.

Media Contact:
Capwell Communications
Email Contact
949.999.3303

Source: Five Pawns

Source

Edit: An entry for Propanediol on Wikipedia can be found here - thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 7 | Informative 6


----------



## Silver (1/5/15)

Very interesting @free3dom
Thanks for sharing

If this PD stuff allows for thinner juices with good flavour and big clouds it will be great for the wider market of devices that struggle with thick juice. Big up to Five Pawns

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

Silver said:


> Very interesting @free3dom
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> If this PD stuff allows for thinner juices with good flavour and big clouds it will be great for the wider market of devices that struggle with thick juice. Big up to Five Pawns



I hadn't even thought about that, there are quite a few devices that struggle with high VG so this will definitely help them remain relevant and useful 

The main benefit of this however is for those people who are allergic/sensitive to PG...to the point where they are unable to vape a wide variety of juices, and miss out on so much of what is out there. This would open up a massive world of flavour for them 

I'm really glad some companies are still evolving what juice is - seems it's not only our devices that need upgrading anymore 

I also just added a link to PD on wikipedia to the OP

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/5/15)

Just looked it up and geez! ... with a melting point of -28C I might be able to vape it off my finger ?


1,3-Propanediol
Chemical Compound
1,3-Propanediol is the organic compound with the formula CH₂(CH₂OH)₂. This three-carbon diol is a colorless viscous liquid that is miscible with water. Wikipedia
Molar mass: 76.09 g/mol
Formula: C3H8O2
Density: 1.06 g/cm³
Melting point: -18.4°F (-28°C)

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## huffnpuff (1/5/15)

This is good news, hopefully I can one day vape some of my favorite juices again without needing to drown them in VG.

One small detail though...

I hope the term "PD" does not become a thing,because I can see a lot of brands suddenly start listing "PD" as an ingredient without needing to change a damn thing because the name PD/Propanediol applies to both 1,3 Propanediol(the stuff mentioned above) and 1,2 Propanediol(which is a synonym for PG). I think it would be simpler and better if 1,3 Propanediol is referred to by it's proper name, Trimethylene glycol or TG/TMG/whatever, and not PD.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## free3dom (1/5/15)

huffnpuff said:


> This is good news, hopefully I can one day vape some of my favorite juices again without needing to drown them in VG.
> 
> One small detail though...
> 
> I hope the term "PD" does not become a thing,because I can see a lot of brands suddenly start listing "PD" as an ingredient without needing to change a damn thing because the name PD/Propanediol applies to both 1,3 Propanediol(the stuff mentioned above) and 1,2 Propanediol(which is a synonym for PG). I think it would be simpler and better if 1,3 Propanediol is referred to by it's proper name, Trimethylene glycol or TG/TMG/whatever, and not PD.



That is a very good point, but the vapers will call them out quickly and we all know how that kind of news spreads through the vaping community


----------

